# Alias Domain Funktioniert nicht



## logifech (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo Forum,
bin ich der einzige bei dem unter Debian 7 Wheezy + ISPConfig 3.0.5.2 die Alias Domain's nicht funktionieren?

Ich bin wie folgt vor gegangen Websites -> Alias Domain -> Neue Alias Domain
bei Alias hab ich dann eingeben:

Alias: sub.meinealaisdomain.de
Parent: sub.meineparentwebsite.de
Redirect Type: Kein Redirect
RedirectPath: Ist bei mir leer
Auto Subdomain: Keine
Aktiv: Ja

Aber es funktioniert einfach nicht Apache2 legt die configs an es passiert aber nix, die Domains existieren auch im DNS Server.
Gruß
logifech


----------



## nowayback (24. Juni 2013)

hi,

ich hab auch debian 7.1 laufen, und aktuelle ispconfig version und meine aliasdomains laufen problemlos... hatte das heute erst gehabt als ich ne multisite typo3 installation eingerichtet hab.


evtl. haste schon versucht die alias domain aufzurufen bevor die angelegt war und deshalb noch falsche daten im cache oder so?

grüße
nwb


----------



## logifech (24. Juni 2013)

Hi,
Danke für deine Antwort. Also der cache kann es nicht sein habe nach dem Anlegen extra noch ein paar Minuten gewartet mit dem aufrufen. Habe auch zusätzlich extra den Browser cache geleert.
Gruß
Logifech


----------



## Till (24. Juni 2013)

Bei mir funktioniert es auch unter Wheezy. Was aber sein kann ist dass sich der apache so aufgehängt hat dass er läuft aber nicht neu gestarte werden kann und er somit auch nicht die neue Konfiguration einliste, da hilt dann nur ein Killall und manueller satrt des apache. Du kannst es mal so testen:

/etc/init.d/apache2 stop

danach dürfen im ps -aux Output keine apache Prozesse mehr zu finden sein.


----------



## logifech (24. Juni 2013)

Hab ich auch schon probiert, leider hilft es auch nicht...

Ich will nämlich den Server hostname "server1.example.de" auf die übergeordnete Doamin "example.de" bzw. "mail.example.de" weiter leiten. Oder ist dies nicht möglich das der fehler dan daran liegt??


----------



## Till (24. Juni 2013)

> Ich will nämlich den Server hostname "server1.example.de" auf die übergeordnete Doamin "example.de" bzw. "mail.example.de" weiter leiten. Oder ist dies nicht möglich das der fehler dan daran liegt??


Das geht denke ich nicht ohne weiteres da der Hostname im apache eine Sonderrolle einnimmt und ja bereits auf /var/www verweist. Du kannst aber versuchen eine .htaccess datei in /var/www abzulegen oder eine index.html Datei welche einen redirect enthält.


----------



## logifech (24. Juni 2013)

aso ok dann wird es wahrscheinlich daran liegen, darf man mal fargen was da sgenau für eien Sonderrolle ist die der Hostname hat?


----------



## logifech (25. Juni 2013)

Die Idee mit der .htaccess Klappt auch nicht


----------



## logifech (26. Juni 2013)

Also hab es jetzt hinbekommen eien Domain auf eien andere zu redirecten aber er schreibt die Adressleiste nicht um da steht imme rnoch die alte URL drin obwohl er auf der neuen seite ist. Jemand eien Idee?


----------



## magenbrot (26. Juni 2013)

wenn du immer noch die gleiche Config wie in deinem ersten Post hast, solltest du den Redirect-Type auf "redirect" oder "permanent" umstellen, sonst hast du einfach eine Webseite, die unter 2 Namen erreichbar ist.


----------

